# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Far Cry 4 tung trailer vừa xem vừa chơi độc đáo

## hunghk

Thành công của *Far Cry 4* hiện tại vẫn còn là dấu chấm hỏi, thế nhưng nếu có điều gì khiến người hâm mộ nhớ tới tựa game này sau khi nó ra mắt thì chắc hẳn đó là chiến dịch quảng cáo rầm rộ mà Ubisoft đang thực hiện với hàng loạt các đoạn clip được đầu tư chăm chút cả về mặt hình ảnh lẫn âm thanh khi ngày phát hành của *Far Cry 4* đang tới gần.
Đoạn trailer mới nhất vừa công bố mang tên gọi "What are you made of?" cũng không phải ngoại lệ, cho người xem - hay đúng hơn là người chơi tương tác trực tiếp với những gì đang xảy ra trên màn hình. Dựa theo lựa chọn của từng người, diễn biến cũng như kết cục của trailer lại thay đổi sang nhiều hướng khác nhau.


Có tổng cộng 4 bối cảnh khác nhau để chúng ta lựa chọn, nhưng ở thời điểm hiện tại chỉ phần đầu tiên là có thể "chơi" được. Sau khi click vào nút bắt đầu, người chơi sẽ nhập vai một chàng trai không rõ danh tính nhưng nhiều khả năng là tượng trưng cho nhân vật chính Ajay Ghale của *Far Cry 4* và chiến đấu với một tên lính trong căn nhà nhỏ bằng nhiều loại vũ khí khác nhau. Khi các pha hành động nguy hiểm diễn ra, tốc độ hình ảnh sẽ chậm lại vài giây để cho bạn lựa chọn hướng hành động y như các cutscene tương tác trong game, thể hiện bằng những vòng tròn đỏ khoanh ở các món đồ.


Điểm khác biệt duy nhất và cũng khiến cho trailer này trở nên độc đáo đó là toàn bộ diễn biến đều được thực hiện qua diễn xuất của người thật (live action). Để chơi thử, các bạn có thể truy cập vào trang web Ubisoft lập ra bằng cách click vào đây, còn ở phía dưới là đoạn clip giới thiệu dành cho mini game này.
[embedded content]
Theo tiết lộ của một thành viên thuộc đội ngũ phát triển, *Far Cry 4* sẽ có thời lượng dao động  từ 15-60 tiếng tùy thuộc vào việc người chơi tập trung theo dõi những diễn biến chính hay lang thang khắp nơi với rất nhiều hoạt động đa dạng trong thế giới Kyrat rộng lớn.  *Far Cry 4* sẽ được phát hành vào ngày 18/11 dành cho PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360, PC.
*>> Far Cry 4 sẽ mất từ 15-60 tiếng để hoàn thành*

----------

